# Vacuum Chuck set up from packard



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Aug 22, 2013)

I am looking at buying a vacuum chuck set up for my lathe. I am debating on going with a unit like this for the vacuum source or going with a straight vacuum pump. A factor in my decision is whether or not the system from Packard will work for stabilizing blanks like a vacuum pump will. Life expectancy is also a concern. Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TimR (Aug 22, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> I am looking at buying a vacuum chuck set up for my lathe. I am debating on going with a unit like this for the vacuum source or going with a straight vacuum pump. A factor in my decision is whether or not the system from Packard will work for stabilizing blanks like a vacuum pump will. Life expectancy is also a concern. Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.



Greg, the type you show from packard is a nice unit if you have a pretty robust air supply. Never heard anything bad about them. They work off venturi suction principle, so not much can go wrong with the unit as long as you have a good source of compressed air. 
I'm not familiar with the specs of these, but I suspect they won't be adequate for stabilizing which typically requires much greater vacuum, like the 2-stage pumps can deliver. 
You can get the 2-stage pumps pretty readily via CL or ebay, and even buy new from HF for about $100 or less. That being said, I wouldn't use the HF 2-stage for vacuum chucking, it doesn't have a very significant CFM draw, important for vacuum chucking with minute leaks ever present, or even just drawing thru the wood itself.

Personally, I use a Gast pump I bought used for vac chucking, and a separate HF 2-stage pump for stabilizing.

That's my $0.02...I'm sure other opinions will be offered.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 22, 2013)

I don't know of anyone who use a Venturi vacuum for stabilizing, but I agree with Tim's position that it's probably not idea. I know folks who use them for turning, and they seem to work well if the compressor is adequate.

I bought my vacuum setup from JT Turnings while at the SWAT meeting last year. It was a complete kit with adaptor, pump, chuck, and all the little doodads needed to get going on vacuum chucking. Mine works well on the lathe, but I've never tried stabilizing.

Here's the link to their pump(the accessories kit is another page):
http://www.jtturningtools.com/vacuumpumps-kits


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys I kinda thought the packard set up would lack what is needed for stabing things. The portability of the vacuum pump will be nice to have as well.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 25, 2013)

I sent back mine to Packard and bought the Oneway system---------- it's a bunch of money but has served me well for years.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Aug 26, 2013)

Jon Kennedy said:


> look for a 6 cfm two stage pump on ebay, it will work for what you are looking to do plus will also work for stabilizing, venturi vacuum pumps dont pull down what a two stage pump will for stabilizing



Hey Jon some of the pumps have a micron rating does this play into the stabilizing process at all? There are also different HP ratings with the same CFM I would assume the more HP the more vacuum it will draw correct?


----------

